

"Politics is showbiz for ugly people" - FrankMuellerFFM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw4SGsZZaYA#
Bob Geldof, activist und rock star, speaks in this video about euro crisis, the lack of good politics and investment opportunities in Africa."Growth rates in Africa are even higher than in india oder china", says Geldof.
======
TiffiTBone
Great. Didn't know that much about the situation in Africa. Sound like a
paradise for entrepreneurship.

